# alerte internet-safe avec fond de page apple



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

bonjour
ça me paraît bizarre de ne pas voir ce sujet précis mais bon...
voilà : je n'avais jamais eu cette alerte de sécurité depuis mes 15 ans de mac
je laisserais de côté s'il n'y avait pas à l'arrière une page qui ressemble bien à apple
dois-je m'inquiéter ?
merci mille fois


----------



## peyret (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> bonjour
> ça me paraît bizarre de ne pas voir ce sujet précis mais bon...
> voilà : je n'avais jamais eu cette alerte de sécurité depuis mes 15 ans de mac
> je laisserais de côté s'il n'y avait pas à l'arrière une page qui ressemble bien à apple
> ...


Salut,

Par précaution passe un scan avec Malwarebytes —> https://fr.malwarebytes.com/mac/
Utilise la version gratuite car elle suffit...


----------



## edenpulse (3 Février 2022)

C'est du spam quoi... des fausses alertes de pub...


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Par précaution passe un scan avec Malwarebytes —> https://fr.malwarebytes.com/mac/
> Utilise la version gratuite car elle suffit...


merci beaucoup, je vais faire ça
bonne journée à toi



edenpulse a dit:


> C'est du spam quoi... des fausses alertes de pub...


en es-tu sûr ?
à re regarder la page je me dis que c'est facile de copier un truc ressemblant à apple


----------



## edenpulse (3 Février 2022)

"internet-safe.com indique"
→ c'est une notification navigateur envoyée par un site web, en l'occurence qui dit s'appeller "internet-safe.com"

Une petite recherche sur ce "fameux" cheval de troie, te donne direct cette page : 








						Arnaque E.tre456_worm_osx Trojan Virus POP-UP (Mac)
					






					www.pcrisk.fr
				




macOS n'as pas "d'antivirus" intégré ni rien qui te donnerait ce genre d'alertes.

Pour ce qui est de copier un truc ressemblant à Apple comme tu dis, ben oui, n'importe qui peut copier et faire une page comme ça, tu me donnes 5min et je t'en fais même une meilleure...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> ça me paraît bizarre de ne pas voir ce sujet précis mais bon...


Pourquoi ? C'est tout simplement un SPAM que tu as ramassé en visitant un ou des sites pas très propres, par exemple pour des logiciels illégaux, du streaming vidéo, etc. Alors, tu as ramassé ça où ?

Comme mentionné, fais ce qui est proposé en réponse        #2      et tu peux te prémunir en installant un bloqueur de PUBS sous Safari comme *Wipr* qui coûte moins de 2 €. Pour tous les autres navigateurs, je te conseille d'installer *uBlock Origin* de *Raymond Hill* à l'exclusion de toute autre version. Nul doute que ça ira nettement mieux.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Février 2022)

c'est une fausse alerte.


----------



## peyret (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour tous les autres navigateurs,


Et sur Firefox —>


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> "internet-safe.com indique"
> → c'est une notification navigateur envoyée par un site web, en l'occurence qui dit s'appeller "internet-safe.com"
> 
> Une petite recherche sur ce "fameux" cheval de troie, te donne direct cette page :
> ...


merci, je vais donc maintenant m'occuper de la bouteille de gaz qui ne fonctionne pas ! journée à rester couché ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> dois-je m'inquiéter ?


Pose toi surtout la question des sites Web que tu visites…


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pose toi surtout la question des sites Web que tu visites…


ben je ne fais pas de visites tordues mais je ne suis pas pro...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> ben je ne fais pas de visites tordues mais je ne suis pas pro...


Pourtant la fenêtre que tu montres dans ton premier post est… intrigante. On la trouve par ex. sur des sites porno (hum !) ou peut-être sur des sites piratés…


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourtant la fenêtre que tu montres dans ton premier post est… intrigante. On la trouve par ex. sur des sites porno (hum !) ou peut-être sur des sites piratés…


bizarre, en plus il n'y a que moi qui m'en sers... ah peut être quelqu'un qui regarde ses mails ces jours-ci et clique par erreur sur des sites piratés ?... elle en connaît encore moins que moi, alors...



Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi ? C'est tout simplement un SPAM que tu as ramassé en visitant un ou des sites pas très propres, par exemple pour des logiciels illégaux, du streaming vidéo, etc. Alors, tu as ramassé ça où ?
> 
> Comme mentionné, fais ce qui est proposé en réponse        #2      et tu peux te prémunir en installant un bloqueur de PUBS sous Safari comme *Wipr* qui coûte moins de 2 €. Pour tous les autres navigateurs, je te conseille d'installer *uBlock Origin* de *Raymond Hill* à l'exclusion de toute autre version. Nul doute que ça ira nettement mieux.


OK ; je n'installe rien pensant que mac suffit, et mes visites, il me faudrait une alerte fiable lorsque je suis sur un site illégal ; et d'accepter les cookies ? parfois j'accepte pour aller plus vite :°(


----------



## peyret (3 Février 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Par précaution passe un scan avec Malwarebytes —> https://fr.malwarebytes.com/mac/
> Utilise la version gratuite car elle suffit...


et t'as scanné, çà a dit quoi ? .....


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> OK ; je n'installe rien pensant que mac suffit, et mes visites, il me faudrait une alerte fiable lorsque je suis sur un site illégal ; et d'accepter les cookies ? parfois j'accepte pour aller plus vite :°(


Non, sur certains sites il ne faut pas tout accepter, toujours prendre le temps de lire, ça évite un clic compulsif que l'on va regretter plus tard ! Comme mentionné, installe Wipr pour Safari et pour tous les autres navigateurs uBlock Origin de Raymond Hill à l'exclusion de toute autre version.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> ah peut être quelqu'un qui regarde ses mails ces jours-ci et clique par erreur sur des sites piratés ?... elle en connaît encore moins que moi, alors...


Elle devrait avoir SA session.
On ne passe *jamais* sa session à quelqu’un d'autre (surtout si le quelqu’un d'autre n'y connait rien et surtout si c'est une session admin !).

Le compte *Invités* est fait pour ça.


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, sur certains sites il ne faut pas tout accepter, toujours prendre le temps de lire, ça évite un clic compulsif que l'on va regretter plus tard ! Comme mentionné, installe Wipr pour Safari et pour tous les autres navigateurs uBlock Origin de Raymond Hill à l'exclusion de toute autre version.


OK ; ce sont des sites dernière minute poelle sur le feu pour savoir comment cuire la dorade ou style !!!  



Sly54 a dit:


> Elle devrait avoir SA session.
> On ne passe *jamais* sa session à quelqu’un d'autre (surtout si le quelqu’un d'autre n'y connait rien et surtout si c'est une session admin !).
> 
> Le compte *Invités* est fait pour ça.


c'est vrai, avant j'avais un compte invité 
ce n'est pas une session admin puisque ça me demande chaque fois mon mot de passe, quand même



peyret a dit:


> et t'as scanné, çà a dit quoi ? .....


pas scanné, entretemps tes collègues pro m'ont dit que ce n'est pas sérieux...


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> pas scanné, entretemps tes collègues pro m'ont dit que ce n'est pas sérieux...


Sacré pro !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> ce n'est pas une session admin puisque ça me demande chaque fois mon mot de passe, quand même


L'argument n'est pas bon : même dans une session admin, l'OS peut te demander ton mot de passe pour installer des choses…
Vérifie dans les Préférences Système / Utilisateurs et groupes, pour connaitre le statut de ton compte.


----------



## peyret (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> ce n'est pas sérieux..


 tu devrais, çà coûte rien.....


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'argument n'est pas bon : même dans une session admin, l'OS peut te demander ton mot de passe pour installer des choses…
> Vérifie dans les Préférences Système / Utilisateurs et groupes, pour connaitre le statut de ton compte.


je suis seule administrateur ; il faut vérifier quoi d'autre ?



nicomarcos a dit:


> Sacré pro !


hum, mot inadéquat, tout le monde est "plus pro" que moi 



peyret a dit:


> tu devrais, çà coûte rien.....


je ne peux avoir malwarebytes je suis sous el capitan


----------



## peyret (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> je ne peux avoir malwarebytes je suis sous el capitan


si ici —> https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc...rebytes-home-products-and-macOS-compatibility


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

peyret a dit:


> si ici —> https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc...rebytes-home-products-and-macOS-compatibility


merci ; je l'installe où ? sur le disk direct ? je n'ai que 393, 85 Go disponibles ; ailleurs ?


----------



## peyret (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> merci ; je l'installe où ? sur le disk direct ? je n'ai que 393, 85 Go disponibles ; ailleurs ?


oui,sur le disque direct, largement de la place....


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> merci ; je l'installe où ? sur le disk direct ? je n'ai que 393, 85 Go disponibles ; ailleurs ?


OK



peyret a dit:


> oui,sur le disque direct, largement de la place....


j'ai ça, je mets en quarantaine ? ça veut dire quoi ? suspicion seulement ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> je suis seule administrateur ; il faut vérifier quoi d'autre ?


Donc, puisque tu es admin, tu as laissé ta session admin à "une personne qui n'y connait pas grand chose". Danger !


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Donc, puisque tu es admin, tu as laissé ta session admin à "une personne qui n'y connait pas grand chose". Danger !


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> OK
> 
> 
> j'ai ça, je mets en quarantaine ? ça veut dire quoi ? suspicion seulement ?


Oui, tu mets ça en quarantaine. Malwarbyte est le SEUL logiciel en qui tu peux avoir confiance sur ton mac pour t'avertir des virus et autres trucs douteux.

La capture d'écran que tu as postée au départ, je la vois régulièrement, c'est juste pour faire peur et te soutirer ton numéro de carte bleu et ensuite vider ton compte en banque


----------



## toute en une (3 Février 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, tu mets ça en quarantaine. Malwarbyte est le SEUL logiciel en qui tu peux avoir confiance sur ton mac pour t'avertir des virus et autres trucs douteux.
> 
> La capture d'écran que tu as postée au départ, je la vois régulièrement, c'est juste pour faire peur et te soutirer ton numéro de carte bleu et ensuite vider ton compte en banque


merciiiiiiiii ! 
le n° de carte bleue il faudrait qu'ils se lèvent trrrrrès tôt, et même...
très bonne soirée à toi et à tous


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

toute en une a dit:


> merciiiiiiiii !
> le n° de carte bleue il faudrait qu'ils se lèvent trrrrrès tôt, et même...
> très bonne soirée à toi et à tous


Moi je peux, alors c'est quoi ton n° de CB ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2022)

Pour information : il n’est pas nécessaire de fréquenter des sites « obscurs » pour se retrouver face à de tels messages.


----------

